# seat post puller



## militarymonark (May 17, 2010)

so Im thinking I need a tool that'll pull a stuck seat post out of the tubes. So if anyone has any ideas, I did however try to use a piece of tube to that went over the stuck seat post, put a bolt down the tube and thread into the seat post but i can't get the thread to stay, Im also thinking if I welded a nut to the top of the seat post it might work but I dont know any other ideas for a puller.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 18, 2010)

Try my caveman method,put a pipewrench on the seatpost and try turning it while banging on the pipewrench with a hammer. You'll want to use a heavy deadblow hammer to save your pipewrench and you  will scar up the seatpost,but I've done this twice with success.

Pat


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2010)

Unless it can pull out AMF seat posts-it ain't no seat post puller! LOL.


----------



## chriscokid (May 18, 2010)

well i would think it would have to be something that would fit inside the seat post with gears and pulling the opposite way would expand the gears and bind up against the inside walls of the seat post.. or a long bolt that would go all the way  through the seat post, through the down tube and bolt up a nut that fit in the down tube but not the seat post pull it through the down tube till it stops at the seat post and beat the crap out the bolt till ???.. this is very interesting because not long ago i had a seat post that was STUCK!! i put a wrench on it i beat down on the seat post i used liquid wrench oil and let it set up for a few days to no avail  i tried turing the post and the metal started twisting... this thing would not budge i ended up sending it to the local bike shop and he was able to get it out  by clamping the seat post to a table vice heating the frame with a torch and using the bicycle weight to twist it free...hear is a picture of the frame after i got it back.. i'm going to give this a little more thought and see what i can come up with


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 18, 2010)

The late Sheldon Brown had more experience yanking seatposts than most of us, and his collected wisdom is on the web here:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/stuck-seatposts.html
Working in a bike shop for umpteen years give you a certain range of experience and perspective.  With so much surface area between the post and seat tube a puller isn't going to give you much advantage before one or the other starts to deform. Especially with old thin steel seatposts!


----------



## chriscokid (May 18, 2010)

yea i tell you what i read what sheldon had to say about all that seat post pulling and i tried everything he suggested except the hacksaw thing.. i was glad the torch worked


----------



## hzqw2l (May 18, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck with a bench mounted plumbers pipe clamp I bought at a garage sale.  Clamp the stuck post in the pipe clamp, twist the frame.  Helps to hit it a couple of days with PB Blaster before doing the frame twist.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 18, 2010)

A bench vise does help!


----------



## militarymonark (May 18, 2010)

well a bench vise alot of heat and soaking it in pb blaster did the trick glad I took my time cause I didn't want to mess of the frame of my super cruiser


----------



## chriscokid (May 19, 2010)

i'm glad the table vice worked patrick  has anyone hear ever had to do the hacksaw blade trick?


----------



## militarymonark (May 19, 2010)

yes i have done that but it takes more energy than I want to put out


----------

